# Is it worth the asking price? (Pic)



## Tommy1984 (Mar 26, 2019)

Ive been trying to find a boat capable of running a shallow river for the better part of a year with no luck..

How ever I just came across one only 2 hrs from me but it seems their price is a little steep so I want to ask some one with more
knowledge on boats than I.. Here goes..

Its a 2004 Xpress 1756 on a galvanized trailer, 2004 Yamaha 60/40 jet drive EFI 4 stroke tiller control, newer minkota trolling motor, cheaper lowrance fish finder, 3 pedestal seats, life jackets, newer batteries, an onboard charger that he claims
cost about $1,500..

Supposedly its always been under a carport or in a garage, supposedly runs perfect and everything works as it should.. 

He owes $9k on it so I would have to pay off the lender, I don't know anything about the price of these things so not sure
if a 15 year old rig is worth 9k even in great condition.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Tommy


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 26, 2019)

The biggest factor (IMO) in a boat purchase is how closely it fits your needs/wants.

Yamaha is a pretty robust product, so maybe just check compression & do an oil analysis if the seller permits.

If the boat doesn't leak & has no dents, not much else to go wrong there. Check the trailer for rust, bearings, tires. Bunks are cheap & easy to fix.

Otherwise if you can't find another like it for less, then there is your answer.


----------



## Tommy1984 (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for the reply, I guess my real question is, is the monetary value of that rig worth the asking price?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 26, 2019)

NADA & KBB list boat values.


----------



## ppine (Mar 27, 2019)

Looks like a nice solid boat that would fit your needs. I love Yamaha engines. On the other hand the seller is asking you to cover his debt. It looks to me more like a 5-6k boat. Find out if he is flexible on the price. Find some comparable boats on the internet with a nation wide search. It might be worth showing up 2 hours away with $100 bills if you really like the boat. You need to know what it is worth before you start bidding on it. The purchase price is very important. If the guy is somewhat firm on his price the boat probably won't sell. Sometimes you have to wait a month or two and call him again.

I have boought and sold a lot of boats over the years, canoes, drift boats, power boats and sailboats. I made money on nearlly all of them by cleaning them up and gettng them in shape, but the important thing is don't pay too much. My Dad always used to say "what is the worst thing that can happen, that you paid too much? It is only money."

I just bought a used RV. It was from a dealer so I had to pay the sales tax and some other fees, but it is the trailer I really wanted, and I am happy to have it. I did not have to drive 500 miles to buy it.


----------



## jtf (Jul 8, 2019)

Sorry, outdated post


----------

